# Looking for light weight womens bow for targets



## sabrina00001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Welcome JJ,

Ultimately I think it depends on what KIND of bow you want to use. 

Personally, I prefer recurve bows. Most models of a draw weight I can handle only weigh a few pounds at the most. I am shooting an older bow right now, a 25# King's Pawn one-piece recurve, but I am planning to upgrade to a newer take down variety as soon as I can afford to. Even still, I work out between archery days so that my arm strength will improve so I can shoot longer and eventually maybe move up to a stronger bow. The best advice I have is to try as many bows and varieties of bows as you can until you find the one that is right for you.

Hope some of this helps!

Sabrina


----------



## 2camsam (Sep 12, 2002)

My Daughter shoots a Hoyt (compound) Havoctec. Very light and short bow and low draw weights available! She loves it ! 2cam


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

My daughter and many of the short draw pro women shoot a Mathews Ultra 2. Its a great bow for women


----------



## "JJ" (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for the help. I'm still shopping.


----------



## ArchMedia (Mar 4, 2003)

*my preference...*

I have been shooting the Ultra 2 since the summer, and love it. I have always looked for lighter bows. I've shot the Saphire, a Viper (which was really a heavy bow), a Jennings Rackmaster, and then a Challenger and an Express from CSS. 

Of all of the bows, I love the Ultra 2, but the CSS Express was a terrific beginner's bow as well. I'm not sure if they make it anymore though...

What I like about the Ultra 2 is that it's relatively forgiving (I was all over the place with the Saphire, just ask 3dmama, LOL) and I find it easy to hold for a long time. I started shooting a Stan this summer and had to hold forever at first, and the Ultra 2 was easy to hold up and smooth shooting for target, field and 3-d. I can't say enough about it. 

Now just put a set of Winner's Choice strings and the new Merlin sight on it, and you'll be good to go!  -- LOL

Have fun shopping, 

Teresa


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

JJ,

Look into a PSE Spyder. It is small and light weight. You can get it with the Synergy wheel or in a one cam...Stinger Cam. The Stinger Cam will give you the greater speed. 

In my opinion, the Spyder would make for a good all around bow.


----------



## Tammy Bickel (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to the sport!!!


I shoot an Ultra2. Yes they still make it. Mathews has also updated there the Black Max. Haven't tried it yet, but it looks like it's going to be a real winner for woman. I've looked at almost every bow made for a woman and It's hard to find one that beets the Mathews. I would recommend the mini max cam. It's very forgiving. I LOVE MY BOW!!!

Hope to see ya at a shoot!

Have fun,

Tammy


----------



## tealybird (Feb 23, 2003)

*Second on the Spyder*

I am by no means an expert, I have only been shooting for 11 months, but I love my PSE Spyder. It is the 40 to 50 pound bow and our shop set me up at minimum poundage to begin with. I was able to handle the weight easily and learned how to shoot properly. Now set near max, I can use the bow both for target and hunting. I got my first deer with a bow last fall, first day, first shot. 

I feel that the Spyder is a good tool, but you have to have instruction on how to use it right. Have them teach you to shoot back tension right from the start and you won't have to fight all of the bad habits that the guys who teach themselves how to shoot fight.

Good luck. It is a ball to hear the arrow whack the target and see the bullseyes.

Kris


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*light weight bows*

You could also look at the Champion esclipse. 

www.championbow.com

Reed


----------



## ArchMedia (Mar 4, 2003)

*Right on, Tammy*

Tammy, I couldn't agree more with your "I LOVE MY BOW" - it is really hard to find a short-draw bow that doesn't sacrifice speed for forgiveness. I truly love my Ultra 2. Some of the bows I used to shoot made me want to quit shooting, because they simply do not make bows for smaller people. My biggest gripe is that your average woman cannot go into a pro shop to "try out" twelve different bows like the guys can - if you can't pull more than 50 lbs, you're pretty much stuck pulling back the one low-poundage bow that the shop might have in stock. 

If it were up to me, I would open an outdoors store with things to fit men AND women. I bet a whole lot more women would shoot if they could pull back a bow that fits them. Think about it: there are lots of men coming to the ranges or shops on a weekend with their girlfriend, wife, daughter etc. in tow - if instead of standing there, someone could put a bow in her hand, a lot of women would probably be hooked! 

(SORRY. This is one of my major pet peeves.  It comes from years of buying a bow and hoping I'll like it because I wasn't able to actually pull one back before shelling out the big bucks). 

Diane, I agree with you too about the Spyder, I actually tried one a couple of years back and really liked the way it pulled and held. It was probably the most comfortable bow I've ever held next to the Ultra 2. 

JJ - let us know what you end up buying!!


----------



## rtoz22 (Feb 26, 2003)

I shoot a Martin Phantom Elite with a fury cam, and absolutely love it. I only shoot 32 pounds, and my draw length is 25". I am a petite person with not alot of muscle! but this bow is a great bow for women, it is VERY forgiving. I shoot ACC 3-OO carbon arrows when I shoot 3D, and aluminum 1912's for targets. My speed is about 250 feet/second.
this bow is a great bow for those of us who can't pull that much.
one word of advice, have someone teach you back tension right off!! you will be very happy shooting consistent that way. 
Good luck and let us know what you end up with!!! Even if its somehting else, at least you've become an archer, and that's all that counts!! Happy shooting!!!


----------



## Climbergirl15 (Jan 5, 2003)

I shoot a Mathews conquest 2 and Lagacy. I'm 5'4" and 110 with a 26" draw. So both a kinda big for my stature, however I like a bigger bow. Anyway for a short draw bow, go for a Ultra 2. You will get speed, that you might want.


----------



## Tammy Bickel (Feb 18, 2003)

I AGREE TERESA!!! 

I've always griped about how men get all the choices and we're stuck with what might be there. I can't tell you how much money I've spent just because I've wanted to see how something felt. Unlike our male counterparts who can just walk into any store and check it out for free. Even at the world chanpions, not a single vendor has one bow set up for a woman to pull and that includes the bows that were made just for woman. Why do I have to have my husband tell me if HE likes it, what about me?
I also agree about the Winner Choice strings. I get mine with two less strand to pick up a little more speed. With a 25" draw 43 pounds I get about 276 through the chonograph.

Kris I couldn't agree with you more. Start with the good habits now and you'll be all the better for it later. My hubby tried to teach me to shoot bt with trigger releases when I first started. I know he ment well but if there is a trigger there you will punch. Go bt all the way now. When he first taught me he didn't even tell about an arm gaurd. Alot of people thought that was awful but I sure did learn to have good form in a hurry. As a matter of fact I still won't ware one to this day. If my arm gets slapped I know I'm doing wrong. He always did tell me though "Practice doesn't make perfect...Perfect practice makes perfect". Now that was good advice! 

Julie, what ever you decide to buy make sure you make haveing fun the number one priority.

Tammy


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

*Light weight*

I too am a short stature woman barely breaking 5 foot with a 24 3/4 inch draw. As far as lightweight all around bow I must say a smooth draw bow would be the Martin Phantom II Elite, mine totally rocks @ 52 lb. pull you can hardly tell you are pulling that much. Also, BowTech has a good line of bows but be ready for a BIG hump when you break over their solo-cam bows; there is your speed. So happy bow hunting 

Samantha


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I have a question? What do ladies want in a bow? Also like to say it's good to see alot of ladies shooting. Even some from canada . I saw a comment up there about somebody wanting to strengthen their arms to shoot, you actually use the torso region of your body to shoot and your arms are basically levers, one to hold the bow and one to hold the string. For light bows I would thing the Hunters quest by merlin, or perhaps a max3000 or Sierratec. Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

I just bought my wife a champion eclipse as she has decided she want to try shooting. I got a 40 pound model, that is supposed to go down to 25, but she still cannot get it pulled back when cranked down to 25, I think it is due to the hump to try to get over, might have been easier with round wheels.

However for now she is shooting a Genesis, with a string tied on and served in to act as a draw stop as the string goes through the cable slide...I dunno what else to do. She has gotten to where she can shoot the genesis with limbs cranked all the way in now, though, so maybe before long she will be able to use the "Pretty purple one"


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

The bow has a very high letoff I believe. I think like 75% which to me makes it a choppy process to draw to full. Even at the low poundages I have a problem with some of the single cams. A double cam on the other hand is fairly smooth drawing, and wheels are ideal. I can draw a 60-65# 65% twin, better then I can draw a 45-50# single with high letoff. I hope this helps. Good shooting 
Dylan


----------



## restart (Feb 26, 2003)

As a male shooter, I too have wondered why there seems to be a dirth of bows made for women. I have considered opening a pro-shop that catered to women but the economy took a trip south that put me on hold for a while. Any way, if you are still looking for a small bow that will fit your hand and is easy to draw I have one you might consider. The only drawback is that it is not a national name brand bow. It is made in Idaho Falls, Idaho by Stacey Archery Sales. It is called the Mighty Mite Adult. 34" ATA, brace 7 1/2", Peak weight (right now is 43#, adjustable down to about 35#), 65% let off, single cam, draw length according to module needed. It has a peep installed, a d-loop, and a Golden Key spring rest. It has never seen daylight and has never shot a Vegas round. I have it set at 29" right now for working on my back tension release. It is very fun to shoot. If you are interested contact me at my e-mail, [email protected]. See attached photos.
Bruce Hutchinson


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm going to manufacture a bow or two specific to women when I finish educating myself and have the chance to start a business. I will make sure it will be interchangeable for differents cam set up's, perhaps even limbs. Thats a while in the future yet, as long as I work hard I believe I can make it happen. So I ask again, what do ladies want in an archery set up? Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## Paws (Oct 14, 2002)

JJ - a compound or traditional? 


Hubby has been shooting for years, mostly recurves. A few years ago I thought, maybe, I would like to go with him. I'm just under 5'4". 

If you might be looking a traditional bow, I'll be glad to share my thoughts and limited experience with you. Right now I have three bows. I don't shoot often so I can not decided which I like best. 

Pat


----------



## Exactly (Oct 30, 2002)

Up until a few years ago a company called Blue Mountain produced a superb ladies bow called the lady hawk, it was light in the hand and had small cams to deal with the short draw lengths and low poundages. It still kicked an arrow out at 240fps from only a 30lb peak weight. Unfortunately they went out of business. 

My Girlfriend had been shooting the Blue Mountain, but was then wanting a bow that would have spares if required. Alternative Sporting Services, operated by my father, then set about designing a bow specifically for the lady archer, and more specifically my girlfriend. This bow is called the 'Alternative' and had very similar geometry and weight to the Blue Mountain. Since then there has been a new riser called the Exact which is a shoot through design which is also light enough for the lady archer.

Go to Alternative Sporting Services for more details.

Many ladies seem to put up with compounds designed for bigger archers, simply wound down and with too long a drawlength, the bow is simply never tuned correctly and horribly inefficient. This I beleive is the reason why so many women fail to stick with the sport. The right equipment is out there, you just need to know where to look. The other bows mentioned above are all viable options. Get out and try them first. 

Regards

Exactly


----------



## sniper (Feb 18, 2003)

*bow*

what hand r u i have 2 bow's for sale they are both light in mass weight there r good for short draw but will get down to 21 and up to 27
so pm me if your interested
mike


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Bow for Woman*

I stopped in a shop in New Hampshire last weekend and there was a brand new 2001 Hoyt Saphire (target color) with 30-40 pound limbs and about a 24" draw length in the rack with a price tag of $250. Would be a great buy for small female target archer.
If you are interested, PM me and I will tell you where the shop is.
Jbird


----------



## AL Sapphire (Apr 20, 2003)

*Hoyt bows for women*

I've been shooting only for a couple of years, but I found that Hoyt has come out with a couple of good shooting bows for women. The first one I shot was a sapphire. It was low poundage and great speed. Now they have come out with the sierra tec. I just got one and it is lightweight, and real comfortable in my small hands. It to has low poundage and even better speed than the sapphire.


----------



## bare bow (Mar 7, 2003)

Might look at The martin rage for sale on here a target 
blue 35lbs 25" draw !! be a nice bow for you !


----------

